# Drift Ghost-S Major Problems



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

FYI used this camera this whole past season. I've been a fan of their products thus far for their form, function, and battery life but their newest model, well I'll let the video/comments speak for itself. At this point if you plan on using it for snowsports DO NOT BUY IT! I'd stick with the regular Ghost model. I've had three separate cameras...all with this same issue so it's not an isolated flaw.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally figured it out just as you posted it!


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

hehe, yeah I'm just bored at work and this seemed like a good use of my time :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What's the problem? Video appears to be set up improperly.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You mean the "blinking" (sure wrong term but don't know the right one) light? I had the same when using the mode "vivid" on bluebird days in snow -> too bright. No issue in "normal" mode


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

I've only had the problem on normal mode, non issue on lowlight which I only use at night. I'll load up a 1080p version of another clip.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's another example, much better quality.


----------

